# Quase metade dos idosos não consegue manter a casa quente



## Dan (22 Fev 2012 às 11:42)

> *Quase metade dos idosos não consegue manter a casa quente*
> 
> Um estudo da Organização Mundial de Saúde (OMS) revela que Portugal é o país da Europa Ocidental onde as famílias têm mais dificuldades, financeiras, para manter a casa quente.
> Um estudo da OMS sobre o impacto das desigualdades sociais e económicas nos factores de risco para a saúde revela que 44 por cento das famílias portuguesas com pelo menos um idoso em casa não têm capacidade financeira para mantê-la adequadamente aquecida.
> ...



TSF


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2012 às 15:36)

Além do problema das casas, acresce os custos crescentes da energia



> *Frozen to death as fuel bills soar: Hypothermia cases among the elderly double in five years*
> 
> 1,876 patients treated for hypothermia in 2010/11
> Hypothermia death toll within 30 days up from 135 to 260
> ...



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...cases-elderly-double-years.html#ixzz1n7pt7zTO


----------



## Maria Papoila (21 Abr 2012 às 12:37)

Bom dia,
Tem vindo a ser amplamente veiculado pelos _media_ que "Portugal tem graves problemas ao nível da construção e, muito concretamente, com o isolamento térmico.

A má construção e a falta de fiscalização dos materiais de isolamento fazem com que os edifícios tenham um mau isolamento térmico em Portugal.Segundo noticia a agência Lusa ,apesar da existência de regulamentação nesta área,o problema subsiste ou por má execução na construção ou porque o material de isolamento prescrito e previsto acaba por não ser utilizado devido à fraca fiscalização.Os resultados são grandes perdas de temperatura no Inverno e aumentos significativos no Verão.Aliás,não obstante o nosso país apresentar temperaturas bastantes amenas,continua-se a gastar mais energia do que seria necessário no Inverno.Deste modo, os consumidores acabam por ter mais custos energéticos.Além de possibilitar maior conforto,redução de custos e menor consumo energético,um isolamento térmico adequado traz vantagens a nível da Saúde."

Entraram em vigor regulamentos europeus na área da eficiência energética para edifícios, os quais se espera que ajudem não só a melhorar as condições existentes,como dinamizar o mercado da construção sustentável.


----------



## joocean (29 Abr 2012 às 22:52)

Relativamente a esta questão, alguém sabe se estão disponíveis os valores diários de consumo energético (eletricidade, gás, etc) em Portugal


----------

